# RIP Apachy Jack



## JMessier (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like to share a story of my man apachy jack. he was my first horse i got him when he was a year and a half and i was 11. he was the best and worse horse i could have asked for he pressed his luck and made me the rider i am today. unfortunately last may (2010) he suddenly got sick and passed away from liver failure which was shocking as he would only 9. i have never been more devistated then that night. i dont think ill ever forget it. he is missed everyday and could never be replaced. 

missing you apachy see you someday in the field of green. 

















R.I.P my handsome man


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks like fun on four legs. But I know you also have a new horse that is a beauty, not a replacement , but still a dream in the making.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

so sad he looks beautiful
(good that you didn't just give up riding when it happened)


----------



## JMessier (Feb 7, 2011)

BecArabian said:


> so sad he looks beautiful
> (good that you didn't just give up riding when it happened)



It was probably the hardest thing I have ever experienced in my entire life. its just amazing how attached you get. the hardest part was not only was he my first horse but i also got him when he was a year so i did everything with him. I dont believe that giving up riding would have gave the honour to him that he deserved. he would have be P*SSED right off if i just gave up after he fought soo hard.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

i know i have had my new horse for about 3 weeks and i looooooooove her so much...i agree with you about giving him the honour he deserved


----------



## JMessier (Feb 7, 2011)

BecArabian said:


> i know i have had my new horse for about 3 weeks and i looooooooove her so much...i agree with you about giving him the honour he deserved



my two new horses (just bought another last week) will never replace him but i couldnt honestly imagine my life without having horses in it. the way i look at it is he wouldnt have wanted me to give up.


----------

